# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Σχεδιασμός κλούβας για μπατζάκια!

## serafeim

μετα απο πολυ σκεψη και απο γνωμες... αποφασησα να μην αγοσω αλλα να φτιαξω χηροποιητα μια κλουβα για μπατζακια εσωτερικου χωρου...
θα σας βαλω ολα τα σταδια της κλουβας εδω περα...
ελπιζω να βγει ωραια!! και ισως κανουμε και ενα mini σταντ

----------


## serafeim

Παιδια οριστε μερικες εικονες..
αρχιζω την κατασκευη σιγα σιγα ειδη εχω κοψει τα κομματια!!!

εδω ενα σκιτσο στο περιπου πως θα την κανω... εννοειται την σχεδιασα και μετα την εφτιαξα....


εδω ειναι τα υλικα που χρησιμοποιω για την κατασκευη της κλουβας μου!


εδω ειανι τα κομματια τα οποια εκοψα 


οριστε και μια πανοραμικη  :Happy: 


εδω ειναι και οι βεργες τις οποιες θα κανω καμπυλοτες στην οροφη...


Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστο στον αδερφο μου που την κανουμε μαζι!!!!
θα σας βαλω και αλλες κατα την διαρκεια της κατασκευης... ελπιζω να βγει ωραια..
καλη επιτυχια μου !!!  :Happy0062:  :Happy0062:  :Happy0062:  :Happy0062:

----------


## vagelis76

Καλή επιτυχία !!!!!!!
Άντε να παίρνουμε κι εμείς ιδέες...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα κατασκευή καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

πολύ ωραία κατασκευή μόνο μια μικρή παρατήρηση καλοπροαίρετα βέβαια. οι βέργες που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις για να δημιουργήσεις την καμπύλη στο πάνω μέρος μου φαίνονται σκουριασμένες (μπορεί να μην βλέπω καλά) και επειδή τα παπαγαλάκια έχουν την τάση να δοκιμάζουν τα πάντα ίσως μακροπρόθεσμα αποδειχτεί μοιραίο για τα μικρά σου να μασουλάνε σίδερα με σκουριά!

----------


## panaisompatsos

Καλή συνέχεια φίλε.

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Καλή επιτυχία και περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες για να παίρνουμε    ιδέες.. :Evilgrin0010:

----------


## serafeim

> πολύ ωραία κατασκευή μόνο μια μικρή παρατήρηση καλοπροαίρετα βέβαια. οι βέργες που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις για να δημιουργήσεις την καμπύλη στο πάνω μέρος μου φαίνονται σκουριασμένες (μπορεί να μην βλέπω καλά) και επειδή τα παπαγαλάκια έχουν την τάση να δοκιμάζουν τα πάντα ίσως μακροπρόθεσμα αποδειχτεί μοιραίο για τα μικρά σου να μασουλάνε σίδερα με σκουριά!


εχεις απολητο δικιο αλλα το εχω σκεφτει...
θα το περασω με μπογια μινιο(για σκουρια) και μετα ενα απαλο γκρι ... ετσι δεν νομιζω να υπαρξει καποιο προβλημα!!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Ενιδαφέρον μου φαίνεται η κατασκευή σου!!! καλή τύχη και περιμένουμε νεότερα!!!μια συνβουλη μου είναι να βαλής τις πορτούλες που θα φτιάξεις σε κάποιο σημείο που θα έχεις πρόσβαση με το χέρι σου σε όλο το εσωτερικό του κλουβιού γιατί θα είναι μεγάλο το κλουβι

----------


## serafeim

ευχαριστω το εχω σκεφτει αυτο και θα γινουν 4 πορτουλες... ετσι θα εχω προσβαση παντου!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ωραια κατασκευη φαινεται

Για ταψακι τι θα βαλεις???

----------


## serafeim

> Ωραια κατασκευη φαινεται
> 
> Για ταψακι τι θα βαλεις???


για ταψακι θα βαλω στο κατω μερος του κουβιου θα κανω μια σχησμη με ενα πορτακι και θα βαζω εκει μια ανοξηδοτη λαμαρινα!
αλα σκεφτομαι να μην κανω καθολου σχησμη και στο πανω πανω μερος της βασης να φτιαξω ενα συρταρακι...και να βαλω εκει το ταψακι!

----------


## serafeim

οπως σας υποσχεθηκα καινουριες φωτογραφιες.... οριστε :

εδω ειανι οι καμπυλες πανω απο την κλουβα...και τα ποδια μου με του αδερφου μου  :Happy: 



και εδω ειναι ενωμενα τα σιδερα...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Σεραφείμ η καμπύλες στο πάνω μέρος του κλουβιού δεν θα σου προσφέρει κάτι.Εγώ προσωπικά δεν θα την έβαζα.

----------


## serafeim

επειδη θα ειανι εσωτερικου χωρου και οχι εξωτερικου εχω αλλο εξωτερικου.... το βαζω ποιο πολυ για καλο πιστικο στοιχειο πανω στο κλουβι....

----------


## mitsman

Και πως θα ενσωματωσεις πανω το συρμα????

----------


## serafeim

θα το κολυσω με ηλεκτροκοληση... επειδη μονο του δεν θα στεκεται θα βαλω μια ευθεια απο καθε μερια...
π[ως δειχνω στην εικονα με κοκκινη γραμμη...

----------


## mitsman

Σεραφειμ εχεις κανει ποτε ηλεκτροκολληση??μιλαω παντα φιλικα!!!μην παρεξηγησεις το υφος μου!!!

----------


## serafeim

να σου πω την αληθεια οχι... αλλα εχω κανει μαθηματα (εννοειται εχω δοκιμασει σε ασχετα σηδερα)
το τετραγωνο μια χαρα μου βγηκε οπως το εκανα....πυστευω θα τα καταφερω και στο κυκλικο... πριν αν εννοουσες την σιτα γυρω γυρω... σκοπευα να το κανω με βυδες λογο κενων που εχουν τα κακγελα... αλλα μου ειπαν πως λασκαρουν και θα εχω μεγαλο προβλημα... ετσι σκεφτηκα να το κανω με ανοξυδοτο συρμα οικοδομης... το μαλακο!!

----------


## mitsman

Κοιτα να δεις!στο γαλβανιζε σωληνα που εχω χρησιμοποιησει εγω,δεν εχουν λασκαρει καθολου,τωρα για το ντεξιον δεν ξερω!
Οσο για την κολληση,να ξερεις οτι το κουνελοσυρμα θα το τρυπαει...πρεπει να εχεις απιστευτα καλη ηλεκτροκολληση να δουλευει πολυ χαμηλα και να εισαι και πολυ μαγκας-τεχνιτης!!!Στο λεω για να αποφυγεις καποιο λαθος!!δοκιμασε πρωτα καπου αλλου να δεις οτι δεν κολλιεται!!

----------


## serafeim

το κουνελοσυρμα δεν θα το ηλεκτροκολησω.... το εχω κανει στην μεγαλη κλουβα αυτο εξωτερικου χωρου...
το κουνελοσυρμα ειναι που σου λεω να το κανω με βυδες... για πειτε τιποτα καμια καλυτερη ιδεα να το κανω.. παντος με το συρμα θα ειναι καλυτερο διοτι αν θελω να αλαξω σιτα θα μπορω πολυ ποιο ευκολα απο οτι βυδες η τιποτα αλλο!

----------


## mitsman

Συγγνωμη...δεν εκανα καλη διατυπωση πριν!!!πως θα ενσωματωσεις το κουνελοσυρμα πανω στις καλμπυλες αυτες βεργες???στο λεω γιατι εχω βγαλει τα ματια μου με τις κατασκευες και ειναι δυσκολο και αντι να πετυχεις κατι ομορφο θα το κανεις πιο ασχημο!!
εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα,βιδες συρμα,περτσινια,ταιρ απ...αλλα κατεληξα στις βιδες!!!τις θεωρω κορυφη!!!

----------


## serafeim

κοιταξε δημητρη  :Happy: 
εγω δεν το σκεφτηκα αυτο να σου πω την αληθεια ετσι...
εγω σκοπευω να ηλεκτροκολησω το κουνελοσυρμα σε μερικα σημεια πανω στην καμπυλη.... και το κουνελοσυρμα θα κοπη με ενα ειδικο κοπτακι που εχω καμπυλωτα.. και θα παει απο κατω μεχρι πανω μονοκοματα... ετσι θα βαλω και λιγο συρμα.... αλλα με εβαλες σε σκεψης με τις βυδες και λεω να βαλω βυδες γιατι συρμα συρμα παντου δεν θα φενεται και ωραιο και μιλαμε για εσωτερικο χωρο!!

----------


## mitsman

Σου ξαναλεω οτι η ηλεκτροκολληση στο συρμα δεν θα πιασει!!!οι βιδες ειναι κορυφη!!!και αν πιασεις το νοημα τεντωνεις και το συρμα και δεν κανει διπλες-κενα!οι βεργες δεν φαινονται καλα αλλα φαινονται στρογγυλες με διαμετρο 1 εκατοστο.κανω λαθος??
πανω σ'αυτες λοιπον που δεν πιανει ουτε βιδα ουτε ηλεκτροκολληση τι θα βαλεις για να πιασεις το κουνελοσυρμα???

----------


## serafeim

θα το κανω με ηλεκτροκοληση το εχω ξαναδοκιμασει!

----------


## mitsman

Εχεις κολλησει κουνελοσυρμα με ηλεκτροκολληση???πολυ θα ηθελα να δω την μηχανη που εχεις και την τελικη κολληση!με ενδιαφερει πολυ!!!
αλλα νομιζω δεν θα τα καταφερεις!!

----------


## serafeim

δεν υποσχομαι τιποτα γιατι δεν ξερω αλλα εχω παρα πολυ καλη μηχανη..

----------


## mitsman

Μακαρι φιλε μου Σεραφειμ να τα καταφερεις...θα με πας ενα βημα μπροστα!!!περιμενω νεα σου!!!και αν τα καταφερεις θελω λεπτομερεις απο την μηχανη και φωτο απο την κολληση!
Οταν κανεις την κολληση κοιτα τη ωρα που σβηνει αν σβηνει ολη μαζι ή ο πυρηνας μενει λιγο παραπανω φωτεινος!!ναι???

----------


## serafeim

οκ δημητρη μεινε ησυχος...αλλα συνηθως ο πυρηνας μου μενει λιγο ανοιχτος... τωρα θα δηξει!!

----------


## mitsman

Να ξερεις οτι αν μενεις ανοιχτος δεν εχει πετυχει απολυτα η κολληση!!!

----------


## serafeim

ναι παλι καλα που μου το θυμησες γιατι ηξερα οτι κατι δεν θυμωμουν.. ευχαριστω δημητρη!

----------


## mitsman

Αν δεν σου βγει καλη η κολληση τριψε την με ενα σβουρακι και κανε την παλι!!!
Οταν πας να κολλησεις το συρμα στην πιο χαμηλη δυνατη ενταση δουλεψε γιατι αλλιως θα το λιωσει και θα κανεις μια τρυπα στο νερο!!
Για αντε να μας κανεις κανενα μαθημα!!!

----------


## mitsman

Αν δεν σου βγει καλη η κολληση τριψε την με ενα σβουρακι και κανε την παλι!!!
Οταν πας να κολλησεις το συρμα στην πιο χαμηλη δυνατη ενταση δουλεψε  γιατι αλλιως θα το λιωσει και θα κανεις μια τρυπα στο νερο!!
Για αντε να μας κανεις κανενα μαθημα!!!

----------


## serafeim

στο 2 το βαζω το μηχανημα... και δεν μου ελιωσαν τα καγκελα το κουνελοσυρμα θα το βαλω στο 1...

----------


## mitsman

Στο ντεξιον εννοεις??στο πλαισιο??ειναι πολυ χοντρο για να το τρυπησει!!μακαρι να τα καταφερεις!!εγω παντως δεν τα καταφερα!!με το που τραβουσα το συρμα εφευγε....εσπαγε η κολληση!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Σεραφείμ σε κόβω για πρώτο μάστορα. :Anim 45:  :Anim 45:  :Anim 45:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:

----------


## Kostas-Bs

*Σεραφειμ τι νουμερο ηλεκτροδια χρησιμοποιεις;
*

----------


## mitsman

Κωσταντινε αν τα καταφερει θα τον παραδεχτω..ειναι ενα εξαιρετικα δυσκολο εκχειρημα!!!οποιος εχει δοκιμασει το ξερει!!!

----------


## serafeim

αααα... εγω δεν το τραβαω... το παω περα δωθε ωστε απο την θερμοτητα να σπασει μονο στο σημειο που τελιονει το ηλεκτροδιο...
και ετσι κρυωνει και ειναι οκ η κοληση... δεν μπορω να υποσχεθω τιποτα... θα δηξει η κατασκευη...!!!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Δεν ειναι πολυ δυσκολο, αρκει να εχει ψηλα ηλεκτροδια και σωστο ρευμα στην μηχανη.

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστω Κωνσταντινε...
και κωστα τωρα τι νουμερο θα σε γελασω... γιατι ειχα 10 τελευταια εξω απο το κουτι και δεν τα προσεξα...

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Να ξερεις το κουνελοσυρμα θελει 2ρακι ηλεκτροδιο, δλδ το πιο ψηλο που υπαρχει και κολλας παντα στο χοντρο μεταλλο (dexion στην περιπτωση σου) και λιωνοντας θα "πιανει" και το συρμα.
Δοκιμασε το σε ενα κομματι που δεν το χρειαζεσαι και θα δεις.

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο ρε Κωστα!!!ωραιος!!!ΞΕΡΕΙΣ.....
Σε παραδεχομαι!αλλα και παλι δεν ειναι οτι πιο ευκολο....ετσι???

----------


## serafeim

εχω κανει ηδη μια κλουβα εξωτερικου χωρου πριν 2 χρονια αλλα την παρατησα στην σκεπη και θα την συνεχησω μετα απο αυτην... και την ιδια την περασα με κουνελοσυρμα και το ηλεκτροκολησα ... φυσικα τοτε με μια μικρη βοηθεια του πατερα μου!!!αλλα και ομως δεν ελιωσε και κολησε παρα πολυ καλα!!!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Δημητρη για το συρμα ναι ειναι λιγακι δυσκολο, οχι ακατορθωτο. Αν κανει προπονηση  :Happy0065:  σε καποια κομματια που δεν τα χρειαζεται   θα τα καταφερει..

----------


## serafeim

Ελπιζω κωστα και εγω... 
το μονο που θα δυσκολευτο ειανι οτι το dexion εχει μπογια και δυσκολα θα κολησει... εκτοσ αν το ξυσω σε εκεινο το σημειο... καθε φορα που κολαω!!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

> αλλα και ομως δεν ελιωσε και κολησε παρα πολυ καλα!!!


Λιωσιμο εννοω που κανει το ηλεκτροδιο και το μεταλλο.

----------


## Kostas-Bs

> Ελπιζω κωστα και εγω... 
> το μονο που θα δυσκολευτο ειανι οτι το dexion εχει μπογια και δυσκολα θα κολησει... εκτοσ αν το ξυσω σε εκεινο το σημειο... καθε φορα που κολαω!!


ΒΕΒΑΙΑ και θα καθαρισεις το χρωμα (προτεινω τροχο) αλλιως δεν θα κολλαει το ντεξιον και θα λιωνει το συρμα.

----------


## serafeim

ναι αυτο εκανα και μεχρι τωρα... ωραια... ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες σας παιδια... να στε καλα

----------


## mitsman

Σεραφειμ ψαξε για αυτες τις βιδες με αυτην την κεφαλη
 

Κανουν καλη δουλεια!αν παρεις και ενα τρυπανακι πιο μικρο να ανοιγεις τις τρυπες και μετα να βιδωνεις θα σε βοηθησει απιστευτα πολυ!

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη εχει το ντεξιον ειδη τρυπες δικες του....
θελω να παρω με παξιμαδακι...

----------


## mitsman

Ωχ ναι...το ξεχασα οτι εχεις ντεξιον...και θα σφιξει ωστε να μεινει εκει που θες με το παξιμαδι??

----------


## serafeim

ναι εννοειται  :Happy: 
ετσι θα μπορω και να αλλαξω την συτα αν υπαρξει καποιο προβλημα παρα πολυ ευκολα..  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

μακαρι...για να δουμε...

----------


## serafeim

πηρα δημητρη πηγα πηρα τις βιδες...
και παξιμαδακια πηρα 50 βιδες 50 παξιμαδακια ελπιζω να μου φτασουν... :Happy: 
το απογευμα θα συνεχισω την κατασκευη... θα βγαλω νεες φωτογραφιες το βραδακι!!!

----------


## marlene

*Καλή συνέχεια λοιπόν!! Θα περιμένουμε..! =)*

----------


## serafeim

Παιδια οριστε καινουριες φωτογραφιες... η κατασκευη προχωραει...

----------


## mitsman

Ελα μπραβο Σεραφειμ να βλεπουμε....το συρμα περιμενω να κολλησεις...χα χα χα!!!

----------


## serafeim

θα γινει και αυτο αυριο λογικα...
ολα στο καιρο τους και ο λουμιδης στους καφεδες  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Καθε πραγμα στον καιρο του και ο κολλιος τον Αυγουστο λεμε εδω στα νησια!!!
Θα το βαψεις!!ετσι δεν ειναι???

----------


## serafeim

εννοειται εχω παρει ειδικο spray  :Happy: 
και εγω στο χωριο μου ετσι λεμε...  :Happy: 
Χωριατης και εγω νησιωτης.. ( Ευοιωτης ειμαι)

----------


## mitsman

Τι σπρει???για ψυχρο γαλβανισμα???

----------


## serafeim

αντισκουριακο ρε.... χαχαχαχα που κολαει καλα πανω και δεν βγαινει..  :Happy: 
αντε καληνυχτα περισσοτερα νεα αυριο  :Happy:  γιατι γραφω 8:00

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Καλη επιτυχια Σεραφειμ!!!

Περιμενουμε συνεχεια της κλουβας........

----------


## serafeim

εννοειται σημερα εβαλα και μερικο απο το κουνελοσυρμα... και ειναι καταπληκτικο σε κανα μισαωρο θα συνεχησω με ηλεκτροκοληση το κουνελοσυρμα η ΜΕΓΑΛΗ αγωνια που ειχαι ο Δημητρης  :Happy:  
Δημητρη συντομα θα συ λυθει η απορια...  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Ελα Σεραφειμ....για αυτη τη στιγμη ζω!!!!!!!!!
Θελω να μου πεις για το σπρει που πηρες!!!
Θα χρειαστω και εγω!!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

> εννοειται σημερα εβαλα και μερικο απο το κουνελοσυρμα... και ειναι καταπληκτικο σε κανα μισαωρο θα συνεχησω με ηλεκτροκοληση το κουνελοσυρμα η ΜΕΓΑΛΗ αγωνια που ειχαι ο Δημητρης


Και εγω περιμενω....

----------


## serafeim

χαχαχα εφυγα νεοτερα το βραδυ...  :Happy:

----------


## galimana

κι εγώ περιμένω!  :Happy:  Θέλω να φτιάξω ένα κλουβί-ζευγαρώστρα για ένα ζευγάρι κουάκερ και παίρνω ιδέες!  :Happy:  Καλή συνέχεια serafeim!

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη δυστηχως εκανα μεγαλη βλακια με το κουνελοσηρμα και αντι να παρω το χοντρο πηρα το λεπτο και η ηλεκτροκοληση και στο 1 το ελιωνε ... ενω στο χοντρο που ειχα κανει αντεχε... θα σου βγαλω φωτογραφιες και απο τα 2 να δεις... και τελικα το εδεσα με ανοξυδοτο σηρμα οικοδομης...

----------


## mitsman

Σεραφειμ δεν ηξερα οτι υπαρχουν δυο ειδη κουνελοσυρματος!για αυτο μου το ελιωνε και εμενα και δεν το καταφερα με τιποτα και για αυτο επεμενα!!!
χα χα  χα χα..
γελεω γιατι θελω να πω την κλασσικοτερη ατακα ολων!
ΣΤΑ ΛΕΑ ΕΓΩ!!!ΔΕΝ ΣΤΑ ΛΕΓΑ??
ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη εγω θα σου βγαλω φωτογραφια και θα σου αποδειξω οτι ναι η ηλεκτροκοληση το κολαει το κουνελοσυρμα...
περιμενε και θα δεις....

----------


## mitsman

Σεραφειμ μονο λογια εισαι!!!
ΘΕΛΩ ΦΩΤΟΟΟΟΟ!!!
ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ!!!

----------


## serafeim

οριστε δημητρη που λιωνει το κουνελοσυρμα... ξερω τι κανω απλα πηρα ποιο λεπτο αυτην την φορα!!!

----------


## mitsman

Οποτε μπορεις βγαλε μια φωτο απο μακρια!Να δουμε και την κατασκευη!!
ΜΗΠΩΣ λεω ΜΗΠΩΣ εχεις παχυμετρο????
Θελω να δω τι διαμετρο εχει το συρμα που χρησιμοποιησα εγω!!!

----------


## serafeim

δεν εχω οχι  :sad: 
παντος πηγα και ρωτησα την επομενη μερα και μου ειπαν υπαρχουν 3 ειδη κουνελοσυρμα...
εγω παντος σου απεδειξα οτι το κουνελοσυρμα κολαει με την ηλεκτοκοληση  :Happy: 
ναι θα βγαλω μια φωτογραφια και ολη την κατασκευη αν και την εχω βαλει ποιο παλια περιμενε μηπως την βρω!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

τελικα την βρηκα την φωτογραφια  :Happy: 

οριστε ολη η κατασκευη!!!

----------


## mitsman

Την εχω δει τη κατασκευη...με το κουνελοσυρμα εννοω!!!

----------


## serafeim

δεν καταλαβα χαχαχαχαχα  :Happy: 
θες να δεις το παχος που εχει το κουνελοσυρμα?

----------


## mitsman

οχι οχι!!!!
Τωρα ειμαστε ενταξει!!!
κοντευεις!!!
Για αντε να δουμε!!!
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ Σεραφειμ!!!
νομιζα οτι το κουνελοσυρμα θα το κολλησεις μονο πανω στις καπμυλες!!!

----------


## serafeim

> τελικα την βρηκα την φωτογραφια 
> 
> οριστε ολη η κατασκευη!!!


δεν ειναι αυτη η κατασκευηπου γινετε...
αυτη ειναι παλια και την σταματησα λογο προβληματων  :Happy: 
τωρα γινεται καινουρια!!! (αν καταλαβα σωστα την μπερδεψες)

----------


## mitsman

ΑΑΑ...δεν το ειχα καταλαβει...νομιζα οτι ειναι η δικια σου!!
Και εψαχνα τις καμπυλες...χε χε χε!!!

----------


## serafeim

χαχαχαχα.. δεν πειραζει συντομα θα δειτε και αλλες φωτογραφιες !!!!

----------


## serafeim

και ναι δημητρη οπως σουθ υποσχεθηκα και σε αλλους.. 
εδω το αριστουργημα μαου ...





και εδω τα μπατζακια μου που τοσο ηθελα να τα δω εκει μεσα...
μολις τα εβαλα μου ειπαν με ενα χαρακτηριστικο ηχο " πωπω ουτε ο Σαμαρας να ημασταν" (χαχαχαχαχα)

----------


## mirsini_st

Σεραφειμακο είναι τελειααααααα...!μπράβο αγόρι μου!παντα τετοια!

----------


## zack27

Πολυ μαρεσει μπραβο σου!!!πολυ καλη προσπαθεια και τα μπατζακια σου θα το εκτιμησουν!!!!!απλα γνωμη μου καλο θα ηταν να ειχε και ενα ταψακι!!!αλλα οκ μια χαρουλα!!!

----------


## marlene

*wow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

μπράβο ρε σεραφείμ!!!! καλέ αυτό χωρά γλάστρα ολόκληρη μέσα.. έτσι για μία.. φυσική πινελιά!!!
εδώ το μπατζάκι, εκεί το μπατζάκι τα χάνεις εκεί μέσα..! =)) αλλά είναι τόσο όμορφο που θα μπορούν να πετούν άνετα..!
μήπως όμως θέλει κ ροδάκια να μετακινείται λίγο ευκολότερα..? γιατί τόσο ωραίο κλουβί, να τα πας βρε παιδί μου και κάπου που να έχουν λίγο παραπάνω φως..

και πάλι μπράβο δεν έχω λόγια!  μακάρι όλοι να σκεφτόταν όπως εσύ σε αυτό το ζήτημα.*

----------


## serafeim

παιδια σας ευχαριστω ολους/ολες ... εκανα μια μεγαλη προσπαθεια διαβαζοντας και κατασκευαζοντας... χερομαι που σας αρεσε πολυ...
ναι χωραει οντως ολοκληρη γλαστρα μεσα...
για ροδακια οχι.. ταψακι ναι  :Happy:  
θα κανω βαση... η οποια θα εχει ροδακια 1 σιρταρι για τα συμπραγκαλα για τα μπατζακια μου (τροφες,βιταμινες,ασβεστια,  φαρμακα κλπ κλπ) και ακριβως απο πανω ενα ταψακι...

----------


## douke-soula

μπραβο
πολυ καλη κατασκευη Σεραφειμ  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστω παρα μα παρα πολυ....
ελπιζω να γεννησουν τωρα και να παω και για κατασκευη σταντ...  :winky: 
γιατι εννοειται πως θα παρω 1,2 αμα βγουν για εκπαιδευση  :Happy:

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Ωραια ειναι Σεραφειμ, αντε με το καλο να την γεμισεις με  μπατζακια..

----------


## serafeim

χαχαχα Κωστα δεν εχω σκοπο να εχω πολα μεσα γιατι δεν ξερω αν μπορω να τα φροντιζω ολα τους....
σιγουρα θα τα δινω..!! 
ευχαριστω παντος για τα καλα σου λογια... σου ευχομαι και εσενα τα καλυτερα για τα πουλακια σου!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Μου αρέσει και μένα πολύ!!!!!!Τώρα για λεπτομέρειες κατασκευής θα σου πει περισσότερα ο Μιτσμαν που κόβει το μάτι του και πιάνουν τα χέρια του.
Θα ήθελα κι εγώ να μην είναι τόσο χαμηλή και κατάχαμα....4 ποδαράκια θα ήταν πολύ καλό.
Μυ αρέσει η καμπύλη που κάνει στην οροφή!!!!!!
Μπράβο και στο μικρό αδερφό που βοήθησε....

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

μπράβο Σεραφείμ.. Μπορώ να πω πολύ επαγγελματική η δουλειά σου. Και η καμπύλωτη οροφή αν και στην αρχή είχα κάποιους ενδοιασμούς είναι πάρα πολύ όμορφη.. Συγχαρητήρια τυχερά τα παπαγαλλακια σου!!

----------


## serafeim

> Μου αρέσει και μένα πολύ!!!!!!Τώρα για λεπτομέρειες κατασκευής θα σου πει περισσότερα ο Μιτσμαν που κόβει το μάτι του και πιάνουν τα χέρια του.
> Θα ήθελα κι εγώ να μην είναι τόσο χαμηλή και κατάχαμα....4 ποδαράκια θα ήταν πολύ καλό.
> Μυ αρέσει η καμπύλη που κάνει στην οροφή!!!!!!
> Μπράβο και στο μικρό αδερφό που βοήθησε....


Βαγγελη εχω σκοπο να κανω βαση.. οπως περιεγραψα...
θα σας την δειξω και αυτην μολις την τελιοσω σιγουρα...
σας ευχαριστω πολυ και τους 2...
σας ευχομαι τα καλυτερα για εσας και εννοειται και για τους φτερωτους σας φυλαρακους...

----------


## serafeim

οπως λεει και ο Κωνσταντινος UP!
λοιπον παιδια εβαλε ο αδερφος μου ολα τα στιγμηοτυπα και τις εικονες σε ενα βιντεακι ! 
οριστε δειτε το οσοι θελετε μην αλλαζετε σελιδες και σελιδες οι καινουριοι αν θελουν να παρουν καποια ιδεα!!

----------


## zack27

πολυ ενδιαφερον βιντεο Σεραφειμ σε ευχαριστουμε!!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Σεραφείμ συγχαρητήρια είναι καταπληκτική η κλούβα σου.Μπράβο και πάλι. :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:

----------


## serafeim

Ειναι περιττο να πω ευχαριστω γιατι ξερετε ολοι ποσο σας εκτιμαω σαν παιδια και οτι η γνωμη σας μετραει παρα πολυ!!!
αλλα θα το πω...
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ!!!!!!

----------


## zack27

Σεραφειμ κ γω κατι τετοιο εχω στο μυαλο μου...οποτε θα χρειστω βοηθεια!!!!χα χα

----------


## serafeim

εννοειται ζαχαρια κανε θεμα και οτι θες.. εξαλου και ο μητσ ειναι εδω που πιανουν περισσοτερο τα χερια του!!!

----------


## galimana

Μπράβο Σεραφείμ! Πολύ ωραία η κλούβα σου! Για να δούμε πότε θα αρχίσω κι εγώ να φτιάξω μία για τα κουάκερ μου! Ευχαριστούμε που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας την διαδικασία κατασκευής της!  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

ευχαριστω Γιωργο κανε ενα θεμα και θα σε βοηθησει ο μητσ αλλα και εγω οσο μπορω... απλα ο μητσ ειναι ο κατασκευαστης το φορουμ.... θα σου κανει οτι θες χαχαχαχα!!!

----------


## mitsman

> ευχαριστω Γιωργο κανε ενα θεμα και θα σε βοηθησει ο μητσ αλλα και εγω οσο μπορω... απλα ο μητσ ειναι ο κατασκευαστης το φορουμ.... θα σου κανει οτι θες χαχαχαχα!!!


 Εγω ειμαι ο κατασκευαστης και ο Σεραφειμ ο μαστροχαλαστης!!!
χα χα χα χα χα
Σταματα βρε να το λες και να το ξαναλες...
Τα καταφερες καλυτερα απο εμενα!!!
ειναι πολυ καλη κατασκευη για πρωτη σου κατασκευη!!!
καποιες μερικες λεπτομεριες λειπουν μονο!!!
που εχεις πει οτι θα τις φτιαξεις και δεν ευθυνεται η μαστορια σου για αυτα αλλα η απειρια που διακρινει και εσενα και εμενα στις κατασκευες για κλουβια!!
Γιωργο ξεκινα....
θελουμε να βλεπουμε κατασκευες και ελπιζω μια μερα των ημερων να μπορουμε να φτιαχνουμε κλουβια που να ειναι ανωτερα απο αυτα των καταστηματων και σιγουρα φθηνοτερα!!!

----------


## serafeim

χαχαχαχαχα
ναι οντως αλλα ειπαμε.. ατζαμης οχι μαστροχαλαστης..  :Happy: 
ναι οντως περιμενουμε περισσοτερες κατασκευες καλυτερες απο τα κλουβια εμποριου!!!

----------


## Anestisko

πολυ ωραια κατασκευη μπραβο

----------


## serafeim

ευχαριστω φιλε

----------


## kostas0206

πωπω Σεραφειμ ειναι ονειρο η κλουβα σου, αλλα και τα μπατζυ σου!!! Ελπιζω στο μελλον να φτιαξω και εγω μια τεττοια κλουβα!!!!
Παρεμπιπτόντως, σε καμια δεκαρια μερες θα ειμαι ακομα πιο ενεργο μελος, διοτι θα παρω επιτελους τα πολυπόθητα μπατζυ μου!!!!!
 :Jumping0045:

----------


## Peri27

*ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΟΟΟΟΣ!!* :Love0030: * ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ!!*  :Happy0159:

----------

